# SQL Abfrage in Excel Tabelle



## hauke1981 (12. März 2007)

Hi,

weiss einer wie ich es machen kann das ich wenn ich Daten aus einer Datenbank herauslesen diese dann in ein Excel Sheet kopieren kann (aber so das ich die Daten aktualisieren kann) Muss doch mit Verknüpfen funktionieren. Die DB ist eine DB2. Kennt sich da einer aus

Grüße


----------



## BLOEBAUM (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

zu diesem Thema hat der große TOM schon die Lösung geschrieben:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/267257-kleines-beispiel-zur-jexcel-api.html


----------



## hauke1981 (12. März 2007)

Da ist aber die Abfrage bzw. Verknüpfung mit Java realisiert. 
Brauch nur das Vorgehen direkt in Excel wie ich da die Abfrage erstellen kann.


----------



## BLOEBAUM (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

da solltest du dich mal mit VBA auseinandersetzten.
Lies dir dazu in EXCEL über die Hilfefunktion im Indexteil den Kommentar zu
Datenbank durch.


----------

